# 2021 Pivot Shuttle unveiled - EP8 motor with 726wh battery



## sirios1 (Aug 21, 2020)

the price is absurd . There are plenty of bikes of equal spec and performance in the 6 to 8ooo dollars range . ridiculous .


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

It looks like it's pregnant, and cost as much as having a baby too


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m sure it rides awesome, only 2 things I don’t care for- 11k and the downtube.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ridiculous in cost and about as hideous as they come.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the option of multiple battery pack sizes. I would like to know if they are Shimano packs or proprietary. Does the the mount have to be reconfigured for each size? I would also like to know if it easy or a hassle to remove them with the 2 bolts. (removing the battery pack is a big factor because summers are very hot here and I would want to store/charge these batteries inside the house)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> I'm sure it rides awesome, only 2 things I don't care for- 11k and the downtube.


That downtube is rough. I could understand it before (i bought mine 3 years ago) as they put the external battery inside the downtube. The normal internal shimano battery was 1.5 times the size at the same capacity.

But today in this competitive landscape, it's tough. It seems they had to use the existing frame (to launch something in 2020) and I'm sure they have a few things in the works for the EP8 motor.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

As far as I can tell, the new frame is the same as the old frame, so I’m surprised at the premium price tag.

My wife has a 2018 Shuttle, we got it on sale for 1/3 off, it’s been a great bike, but the next ebike she gets will probably be a Levo SL.


----------

